# German Shepherds in the Phil



## ragbone13 (Jun 17, 2015)

My asawa and I are thinking about getting a German Shepherd as we will be living on our farm in Pangasinan. Is this a hard breed to find in the Philippines and can anyone suggest a decent breeder that we can contact.

Thanks in advance.
Dennis


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

ragbone13 said:


> My asawa and I are thinking about getting a German Shepherd as we will be living on our farm in Pangasinan. Is this a hard breed to find in the Philippines and can anyone suggest a decent breeder that we can contact.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Dennis


German shepherd dogs For Sale Philippines - Find New And Used german shepherd dogs On OLX


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

*German Shepherd*



ragbone13 said:


> My asawa and I are thinking about getting a German Shepherd as we will be living on our farm in Pangasinan. Is this a hard breed to find in the Philippines and can anyone suggest a decent breeder that we can contact.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Dennis


Be careful Dennis! German Shepherds make great adobo here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My neighbor raises different breeds of dogs, I haven't checked with him recently but did have a young German Sheppard for sale at the time, big dog, I think he was asking 15,000 pesos.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Is there a reason for German Shepherd? Is this dog going to be a guard dog, or a watch dog? Is there kids around? There are several breeders here. I myself have a Chocolate Labrador AKCUP registered. Huskys Belgian Malinois Rottys, are also good guard dogs.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> Be careful Dennis! German Shepherds make great adobo here.


Very true ... especially a well Fed one. .


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

You have to be very careful with this breed of dog. A time back the German Shepherd breed was almost wiped out by careless back yard breeding and many developed Hip Dysplasia. This is a tragic genetic disease with no cure and the dog has to be put down. If you buy a German Shepherd from the USA make sure it is O
FA Certified. Otherwise you will spend lots of money for nothing.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

simonsays said:


> Very true ... especially a well Fed one. .


That's the problem with owning an exotic breed dog you will need a local bitsa as well to stop it being stolen from your yard.


----------



## ragbone13 (Jun 17, 2015)

c_acton98 said:


> Is there a reason for German Shepherd? Is this dog going to be a guard dog, or a watch dog? Is there kids around? There are several breeders here. I myself have a Chocolate Labrador AKCUP registered. Huskys Belgian Malinois Rottys, are also good guard dogs.


Mainly as a threatening presence who will bark intimidatingly. I'm not against another breed, just most familiar with Shepherds and Dobermans (which I don't much like).


----------



## ragbone13 (Jun 17, 2015)

JimnNila143 said:


> You have to be very careful with this breed of dog. A time back the German Shepherd breed was almost wiped out by careless back yard breeding and many developed Hip Dysplasia. This is a tragic genetic disease with no cure and the dog has to be put down. If you buy a German Shepherd from the USA make sure it is O
> FA Certified. Otherwise you will spend lots of money for nothing.
> 
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


Yeah, dysplasia s**ks. I had a Brittany Spanial years ago who had it. "Fortunately" when the vet x-rayed him, he found the dog had completely dislocated his hip and had begun to form a pseudo joint with cartilage; after a while he was just fine; no limp or pain at all.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

With their thick coats, how do German Sheperds do in heat and humidity of the Phils?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> That's the problem with owning an exotic breed dog you will need a local bitsa as well to stop it being stolen from your yard.


Well, the going rate for local mutts, by the dog catcher armed with misfiring .22 guns, in Northern Luzon, is 1,000 peso (nope, I don't eat nor do any of my relatives eat dogs, but .. the dog catchers always offer to buy old/dying dogs)


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

ragbone13 said:


> My asawa and I are thinking about getting a German Shepherd as we will be living on our farm in Pangasinan. Is this a hard breed to find in the Philippines and can anyone suggest a decent breeder that we can contact.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Dennis


I used to run a GSD small dog kennel years ago. Most of my GSD were from the line of Philippine Champion Baer Von Bann (Germany). There are plenty of reputable breeders in your area. I will try to contact my old friends if they have one near Pangasinan. Please refrain from getting pups from puppy mills.

Pic below was taken when they were 1.5 months old.


----------



## ragbone13 (Jun 17, 2015)

galactic said:


> I used to run a GSD small dog kennel years ago. Most of my GSD were from the line of Philippine Champion Baer Von Bann (Germany). There are plenty of reputable breeders in your area. I will try to contact my old friends if they have one near Pangasinan. Please refrain from getting pups from puppy mills.
> 
> Pic below was taken when they were 1.5 months old.


 Thanks. I object to puppy mills on moral, ethical, and practical grounds.

He looks pretty mature for 1 1/2 months... Oh, you meant the dog!


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

ragbone13 said:


> Thanks. I object to puppy mills on moral, ethical, and practical grounds.
> 
> He looks pretty mature for 1 1/2 months... Oh, you meant the dog!


 She is with my daughter aged 7 at that time.

By 3 months my GSDs were ready for work or play but mostly play


----------

